# Allergies!!



## Soto (Dec 27, 2012)

I am wanting to get a GS so bad but I am allergic to dogs. I'm wondering if I would have less reactions to a long hair vs a short hair due to the fact the long hair is a different texture than the short. I used to have a short/med hair and had allergy induced asthma.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I would talk to a doctor first im allergic to cats and my wife saved a 4 week old baby kitten and the second she brought him in my allergies started to go crazy.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

You have my sympathy. I understand why you want a GSD, but they shed all year round. I find dog hair everywhere. In fairness to you and your dog, I suggest you look at a different breed, have a look here:
Dogs 101: Top 10 Dogs for Allergy Sufferers | Animal Planet


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

It is not so much the hair as the dander, the skin flakes and oils that the dog releases into the air. Even the so-called hypoallergenic breeds like poodles and poodle crosses shed some dander. Some allergies lessen over time with exposure and some can be controlled with antihistamines but if you had allergy induced asthma that is a serious health problem and perhaps a GSD is not for you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

There are products out there,
Allerpet Dog Allergies
and air filters for your home. Maybe you could foster dogs for the reality check on how difficult managing your environment with dogs is.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Long or short hair...doesn't matter, except for how "much" of it there is. around the house. The allergic response is to a specific protein in the dog's hair/skin. Some dogs make more of it than others.

I have tremendous allergies and am on medication all the time. My dog history:
1) Golden Retriever - not allergic
2) Golden Retriever - very allergic
3) Lab Retriever - very allergic
4) English Bulldog (current) dog - allergic
5) GSD - not allergic
6) GSD - not allergic (current dog, coincidentally not allergic to another GSD, I'm sure - but I'm very grateful!)

I am a dog lover, so being without a dog is not an option for me. I take Singulair every night as a preventative, snort Astelin up my nose every night (cuts allergies right at the nasal passages) and for when it gets really bad, Alavert with Pseudoephedrine (the kind you have to show your drivers license for out there) for the day.....and for a super attack, Benadryl.

Most of the time, Singulair and Astelin keep my allergies at bay. And a good vacuum cleaner (I have a Miele). I also have hay fever, so a lot of times what is on my dog's coat from the environment sets me off, rather than the dog. So I wipe them down with a wet cloth after a romp outside. Easy.

Myah sleeps with me on my bed - no allergies. But when she's been outside running through all the wonderful earthy things I'm allergic to, I'll flare up. My current allergy regimen is for the bulldog (very short hair! lol!).

Wow, writing all of this seems like I go through a big deal. But it's a routine and honestly, I don't even think about it much and I have pretty good success.
But I will say this: there are thousands of well meaning people with allergies that get dogs, then get miserable, then the dog is taken to a shelter or re-homed, which is traumatizing to the dog. I wouldn't venture into having a pet while having allergies without having a strong regimen in place and a firm commitment to the dog, no matter what.
Tread carefully.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would ask you to please consider a hypoallergic breed instead. All GSDs shed a lot -- they blow their undercoats about twice a year and there are tufts of loose hair that will float off of them and across the floor like tumbleweeds. You can vacuum daily and there will still be dog hair all over the place. It's just the nature of the breed (at least in a temperate climate).

We have had several GSDs come into rescue because their people (often a new child) has allergies. I'm thus asking you to think long-term about the well being of a future dog, who may end up contributing to some rescue's burden if you need him gone quickly for health reasons.

Have you looked at a Standard Poodle? They are super-smart -- and surprisingly athletic. I really liked the big, black SP that was in our training group--fantastic dog. He was every bit as smart as the GSDs. I'm not a fan of the tiny ones, but the big Standard Poodles are "real" dogs, and the needn't be groomed to look ridiculous.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I would ask you to please consider a hypoallergic breed instead.


There is no such thing as a hypoallergenic dog breed. That has become a myth. 

Certain dogs carry the protein, some more than others. Certain breeds may tend to carry more than others, but with a specific dog in front of you, it's a gamble.

Plus, it really isn't just one protein expressed. It's polygenic, as is the allergic response in the person.

But yes, GSD's have wafting tumbleweeds of hair cruising around the floor at any given time.

My English bulldog doesn't have hair everywhere. It takes one pet of his head and then my hand to my face and I'm a flared up mess.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

My house has so much GSD hair where Ruger normally is, especially around his crate, it's almost unreal & I wonder how he even has hair left sometimes.

My boyfriend is allergic to dogs and cats (and the state of South Carolina, except for giant ragweed and cedar) ... he had environmental allergies so bad that he did rounds of allergy shots for them, and is now better than he used to be dealing with them. But if he plays with Ruger closely or snuggles on him, about 5 minutes later he's sniffly and his eyes are running. Which is also why the cats can't sleep in our room anymore - Nero would sleep on his head and he'd wake up with itchy eyes and be sniffling up a storm. He's had cats & dogs his whole life, and I think his allergies aren't AS bad as they could be because of it. He also keeps Claritin and Zyrtec on hand at the house for those times they start to act up.

If I were you though, I would definitely think carefully about adding a dog to the household if your allergies reacted so badly before, to the point of allergy-induced asthma. It's possible to have one and be allergic, depending on level of severity and/or what you're willing to deal with...but that seems to be a pretty severe reaction..


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am allergic to dogs and I have 4. It can be done, but you have to really love dogs and be devoted to them. It can be difficult at times. I vacuum every day and wash my sheets every other day. I also have to take allergy medicine every day. If I'm even half an hour late taking it, my eyes start watering and get itchy and my throat gets very scratchy and i can't get it cleared. To me it is without a doubt worth the trouble (and all my dogs shed a lot, I have a lab, lab mix, GSD, and corgi mix), but each person is different!


----------

